# International Organ Festival Haarlem (2022)



## Georgieva (7 mo ago)

Friendly to say, if I have to recommend summer music festival, it would be exactly Organ Festival Haarlem.
Organ Festival 2022 

I could say that, I feel myself strongly connected with the festival as one of the best to visit. Precisely improvisation competitions. Precisely improvisation competitions, I am always curious about the winners and of course for future trends among young generations.


----------

